# Whitebeard vs Superman



## Archangel Michael (Sep 18, 2011)

...........................


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 18, 2011)

This may have been decent if the OP wasn't such a donkey bitch.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2011)

HI VIO WANT A COOKIE?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 18, 2011)

What would violentrl say 



violentrl said:


> Seriously guys, what kind of thread is this? I'm only going to reply ONCE and NEVER AGAIN. You guys underestimated the power of Gura Gura no Mi way too much. I took some time writing this so you better read it all.
> 
> Itachi is mere supersonic mortal who isn?t even close to Whitebeard.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think Violentrl's WB is needed to take on Action Comics 1 Supes.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 18, 2011)

IDK, I only posted that because I think hes a dupe of violentrl, is he note?


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Whitebeard does beat Superman's current incarnation so far. OP is correct.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 18, 2011)

He could be his dupe. The better question is who cares? He'll be banned by tomorrow.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 18, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> He could be his dupe. The better question is who cares? He'll be banned by tomorrow.



true, true, very true


----------



## ZergKage (Sep 18, 2011)

floikkari said:
			
		

> Superman gets molestated anally, get mad DC tards.



Hhahahahahahahaha

This thread is a 10/10


----------



## Riley (Sep 18, 2011)

Superman may get owned silly by Batman but he doesn't get owned by old man WB.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Superman's (although a shit character) is better than Whitebeard could ever hope to be. u mad?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Hale (Sep 18, 2011)

floikkari said:


> superman got owned by train and can run at 200mph, u mad?



Question do you honestly believe this is all superman is capable of?


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 18, 2011)

Whitebeard takes this. 

for now (knowing Morrison, he'll do something similar to ASS and have Superman absorb more solar energy, thus getting a lot stronger)


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Hale said:


> Question do you honestly believe this is all superman is capable of?



That's is all Superman is capable of at the moment until proven otherwise. I find it funny how everything the troll is saying is correct. He's trolling but he's right. Superman would get stomped by Whitebeard.


----------



## Hale (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> That's is all Superman is capable of at the moment until proven otherwise. I find it funny how everything the troll is saying is correct. He's trolling but he's right. Superman would get stomped by Whitebeard.



Im not very current on superman but that seems stupidly low end, so i'll ask, What happened to him?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

DC rebooted the whole line because the darn kids aren't buying comics.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hale said:


> Im not very current on superman but that seems stupidly low end, so i'll ask, What happened to him?



DC had a reboot

EDIT: Damn it i got ninja'd


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 18, 2011)

Hale said:


> Im not very current on superman but that seems stupidly low end, so i'll ask, What happened to him?



Here this thread should give you all the necessary info.....


----------



## Hale (Sep 18, 2011)

GoogleCheezy said:


> Here this thread should give you all the necessary info.....



Thank you for the link and thats to the others for the answers i'll read up


----------



## Hale (Sep 18, 2011)

So wait they're basically starting the entire dc line of comics over?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 18, 2011)

Hale said:


> So wait they're basically starting the entire dc line of comics over?



Yes, some of the continuity still survives (Green Lantern and the Batman stuff mostly) but it's mostly new.

though apparently from what i've heard some of Superman stuff still happened. Death of Superman still did...though most of the Reign of the Supermen apparently didn't


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 18, 2011)

Great thread OP, +1 ^^


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

Sucka got served.


----------



## Light (Sep 18, 2011)

Kelly messed Tasha up a new one.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2011)

This thread has a new OP damn dupe dumped his shit on us.


----------



## Riley (Sep 18, 2011)

This thread was fun


----------

